# .22 Range and Hunting



## guimoman

SO after deliberating on the ruger forum which ruger to get I was pointd out to the browning models which I have never heard of. This is my first gun to own, but not to practice with. I shoot with my dad every now adn then. I'm really looking for a solid range and hunting weapon. I know nothing of Brownings. Could you guys help me figure out which browning I should get? $450 range and lower is ideal. Ideas? Experience?


----------



## Liko81

More info is needed; are you looking for a .22 pistol or rifle?

Both Ruger and Browning are excellent names in .22 pistols. For Ruger, look for a used Mk II or a new Mk III. Many people prefer the Mk II as the Mk III's mag disconnect and loaded chamber indicator have introduced some reliability problems (notably they're more finicky about the ammo you feed them than earlier models, so you find a brand that feeds reliably and stick with it); the Mk II also has more accessories as it's the older version, and the Mk III changed the design enough to make most aftermarket Mk II mods incompatible, but the Mk III does have aftermarket accessories available and will get more.

The Browning Buck Mark is simple yet effective. It comes in many flavors that are all slightly different; most notably, newer models have the URX grip frame which has a different contour than the older frame, so URX grips won't fit the "classic" frame. Other than that, compatibility is really not an issue; barrels, rails, sights etc are all interchangeable. Between Ruger and Browning pistols, I prefer the Buck Mark; the stock Camper model feels better in my hand than the stock Mk III. It's also incredibly reliable (I've only ever had one jam after about 500 rounds, with several different types of ammo) and pretty accurate (the gun is definitely far more accurate than I am; it has an adjustable rear sight and once that's dialed in a good shooter with a steady hand can shoot a ragged hole at 25 yds). I do wish I'd known the difference between the older and newer frames; the URX grips are pure bliss straight from the factory and the only reason I'd sell this gun would be to trade up on that grip frame (which, since it has the serial number, is the "firearm").

Concerning rifles, I have far more experience with Ruger than with Browning. I know Ruger makes a VERY good bolt-action in the 77/22, but that gun sells for ~$650-$700; quite an expensive .22. The 10/22, it's semi-automatic little brother, is probably the most customizable .22 on the planet. It's not as accurate as some more expensive models, but at up to 100 yards it's an excellent plinker, and practically anyone who hunts owns a 10/22 for target practice, plinking and varminting.

Browning makes a series of .22 rifles including a tube-fed lever action, a bolt-action with a rather odd bolt mechanism, a semi-auto similar to their shotguns and a stocked version of their Buck Marks. I would have to think the Buck Mark rifles are at least as good as the pistols, but I cannot comment on any of the other designs other than I've seen the T-bolt mechanism and would not trust it with a more powerful round than the .22LR. All of Browning's rifles are more expensive then the 10/22, so I say go Ruger if you want a rifle.


----------



## guimoman

I can't believe I forgto to mention I was looking for a handgun! I'm glad you told me about the MarkIII ammo issue. I had no idea and was close to getting one. I feel that ammo reliabilty is important and since I'm going to be trying them all to see what's best for sharpshooting little critters from as far as possible. Thanks alot.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

As I said in your other thread you can't go wrong with the MKII. I have a used one with 1100 rounds through it and no cleaning without a single issue. Having said that, the buckmark is a great .22 handgun as well. I have shot both, I just personally prefered the feel of the Ruger. So, I say between the two go with what feels best.

-Jeff-


----------



## Fred40

guimoman said:


> I can't believe I forgto to mention I was looking for a handgun! I'm glad you told me about the MarkIII ammo issue. I had no idea and was close to getting one. I feel that ammo reliabilty is important and since I'm going to be trying them all to see what's best for sharpshooting little critters from as far as possible. Thanks alot.


I would have to say.....not true. In my (and others) experience the Mark III's will shoot just about anything you put in them. The mag safety presents absolutely no issues except for adding a step or two in tearing the gun down and putting it back together. It can also be easily converted to no longer have that safety.....I haven't botherd though. If you do some very basic cleaning every 1000-5000 rounds the loaded chamber indicator will not give you any problems either. That being said go with whatever feels the best in your hands.


----------



## tschmittel

My eperience with my 22/45 Mark III is the same as Fred40's. After many thousands of rounds, I have had no problems with my pistol being ammo sensitive and I almost always use cheap bulk stuff.


----------



## Mike Barham

Don't beat yourself up too much, *guimoman*. You did post this in the Browning section of a _handgun_ forum.

I've owned both, and prefer the Buckmark to the Ruger, though both are excellent pistols. The Buckmark is much easier for me to disassemble/reassemble for cleaning, I slightly prefer the trigger action, and find the controls (safety and slide release) easier to manipulate.


----------



## nraluke

*Ruger ammo issue*



guimoman said:


> I can't believe I forgto to mention I was looking for a handgun! I'm glad you told me about the MarkIII ammo issue. I had no idea and was close to getting one. I feel that ammo reliabilty is important and since I'm going to be trying them all to see what's best for sharpshooting little critters from as far as possible. Thanks alot.


I have a Ruger MKI, Ruger MKII, Ruger MKIII and a Buckmark Contour with steel barrel. Out of all of them the Buckmark is the only one that gives me problems. Never had a problem with any of them feeding but the Buckmark gives me problems with the ejected shell casing turning sideways and getting caught above the feeding round every once in a while. Have never had a problem with the Rugers. With the spring flip, the Buckmark has a much better trigger then out of box Rugers. Accuray between Buckmark and MKII and MKIII is real close with Ruger getting a slight edge. Buckmark feels much better in the hand. Once you figure out stripping and reassembly for cleaning, Ruger is much easier and faster but that first time trying to get it back togather is a killer. Stay away from Ruger MKI. When they came out, they sold for $36.00 and on my 1960 MKI the machining is very rough compared to the MKII and MKIII. Out of the Rugers, my favorite is the MKIII but it's even more complicated to strip and reassemble the the MKII.


----------



## B3nT

*Buckmark has done well for me*

I've bought two Buckmarks -- a 5.5" Camper and a 4" MicroBull (which was coopted by my son). With a 3 MOA Millet Redot the Camper is plenty accurate out to 25 yards. I've shot Ruger Mk I and II, and find them satisfactorily accurate, too, but not as comfortable in my hand.

Hand feel is not to be underrated: I would call that a very strong factor when trying to choose between two guns of similar quality. You couldn't go wrong with either, really, so if one feels better, and points better, it probably IS better, for you.

(Not that it's on your list, and I don't want to derail anything, but my Sig-Hammerli Trailside is by far my favorite 22 of the dozen or so I've fired. It's also awesomely accurate; I've let quite a few others shoot it, and it always impresses. Cabela's still has some of these fine but discontinued handguns starting at under $400. The Trailside's only weak point is the stock trigger bar spring; a quality replacement is available for under $10.)

Colt Huntsman 22
Walther P38	9mm WWII heirloom
Sig-Hammerli Trailside 22, Millet 3MOAx30
Walther P99	9mm
Browning High Power 9mm, JPoint 4MOA
Browning Buckmark, Millet 3MOAx30
Walther PPS	9mm
Colt Model 80 Government IV .45
Walther PP .380
Walther P88	9mm

Browning BPS 12 ga
Ruger 10/22, Nikon Monarch 4x-12x 40

Hawken .50 ca 1810 War of 1812 heirloom
Sharps .50 ca 1860 Civil War heirloom


----------



## hunter18372

Both Ruger and Browning are good pistols. The MKII Ruger IMHO is better than the MKIII in that the internals have changed making the III harder to put a target trigger in than the II. The III is already tapped for putting on a rail for optics if you want to go that route. 
I recently bought a Browning Buckmark because I let my wife shoot the MKII 22/45 and I shoot the Buckmark when we go to the range.
You must decide what one the you like. Get the one that fits your hand and you're most comfortable with. Around here almost all Buckmarks can be had between $289 (camper) upto $417 (71/2" Target URX). 
IMHO a 5 1/2" barrel is a better choice for all round plinking ,small game with the 7 1/2 being the choice if you want to go more target only. Again the choice is yours.


----------



## flor1

I looked at both guns for me the browning had a better grip angle I don't think you can go wrong either way that being said I like the way my Buck-Mart Hunter shoots. At $350.00 abetter deal:mrgreen:


----------



## vsorrentino

*I choose the Buckmark..*

I choose the Buckmark..









At a hundred yards can hit a clay target over and over.
Picked her up at a gun show for $350.00, then added the scope.
Love it...Lots of fun...Can shoot all day for pennies...


----------



## Teuthis

Reliability is not an issue for any of the guns under discussion if you keep them clean. The idea of not cleaning a gun after use is a bad one. Residue, powder, all attract moisture, and more residue, and they can cause rust and fouling; ruin the weapon. There is a very good reason that soldiers in the military are required to keep their weapons clean. 

I have had a Ruger Mk II for decades and it has never failed, partially because I keep it clean. A friend has had a Buckmark for many years; and I consider it an equally reliable pistol. I have no direct experience with the Mk III Ruger, but as to field stripping it or the MK II, that is a simple matter of learning the drill, as with any weapon system. It is quite simple and should not deter you from choosing the Ruger. I would like to have the Buckmark sometime and I might start looking at gunshows for one. Good luck with your own choice.


----------



## dondavis3

I just bought a Browning Buck Mark Camper Stainless Steel URX MS Ultragrip RX Pro 5 1/2" from Academy Sports & Outdoors today.

It was on sale for $299 and I'd just seen the same gun at Cabela's for $399. I also saw the same gun at Bass Pro for $349.

They had several brands of .22 auto's - I narrowed it down to the Ruger Mark III 22/45 or the Buck Mark.

Both are nice guns but I owned a Ruger Mark II years ago and it was a bear to strip down and clean. With the Mark III they have fixed several things that needed changing, but not the strip down.

So I ended up buying the Buck Mark - I can't wait to shoot it.










Now I've got to get up enough courage to work on the trigger and decide what i want to do on my Red Dot scope mount.

:smt1099


----------

